# Hilfe beim programmiern einer App zur Anmeldung im Wlan-Netzwerk



## Jones97 (13. Nov 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,
zu aller erst, ich bin vllt kein blutiger Anfänger aber doch noch realtiv unerfahren. Bitte unter lasst Komenatere wie "Das ist noch viel zu hoch für dich " etc.
Nun zu meiner Frage: Ich bin gerade dabei eine App zu schreiben, die die Wlan-Netzwerke in der Nähe anzeigt und man sich dann darin anmelden kann. Bisher habe ich die Anzeige der Wlan-Netzwerke. Nun bin ich auf das Problem gestoßen, wie ich es anstelle mich in einem Wlan-Netzwerk anzumelden. Zu Anfang reicht es /ist es vllt besser erstmal nur die Anmeldung zu erklären also das man quasie das passwort fest einprogrmmiert (für den Anfang). Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen oder zumindest gute Tutorials zeigen, den ich hab nichts in diese Richtung gefunden... 
LG Jones97

Ps.: Benütze Android Studiozu App schreibe


----------

